# NCE Wireless / QSI Sound Latching Issues



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

I am considering a NCE Wireless 10 amp set for outdoors. I have read that some DCC Wireless throttles including NCE have latching problems when operating bell and horn functions with QSI large scale power sound decoders. Would like to hear from any NCE wireless QSI users if this a concern. Thanks!
Alan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not a concern. EVERY system sometimes has the horn stick on, it's kind of intrinsic in the DCC system. 

I'm very happy with my NCE wireless, especially with the recent upgrades, the system has 2-3 times the range and is much more responsive. I was happy before, now I'm extremely pleased. 

The QSI is a very well behaved decoder. My theory is that since it has all those DC functions, it has to be smarter to understand what mode to operate in. In any case I highly recommend the combination you are asking about. You might see my site under DCC to see how I powered and connected my NCE system. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I like Greg use the NCE wire less system with QSI decoders. No real big issues and with the up grades made to the cabs the range is more than you would ever want. I have installed over 20 of the decoders is various locos and am very happy camper. Later RJD


----------

